# Shooting Indoors Can Be Fun



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IF you shooting with the right folks.

Macaholic slices the first of 2 home made pizzas made by Trish









Then the white chocolate chip cookies appeared for the 2nd time in 2 weeks









And NCCrutch shoots a 300 17x


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Some other shots at Machaholic's with 3DShooter80, Mac, NoXEddie, Addison, & Bryan


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing pix.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

well done Prag... thanks !!!

love the looks of the PSE... certainly is overwhelmed by Hoyt-a-Mania.... heheheeee

didn't see sarge... guess treeman nailed that one...
come on sarge, lets see what youre shootin'...

young addison have to pay a retainer/deposit for any potential damages ..?? .... heheheeeee...:tongue:

3d80 was either hot... or frustrated and needed some more shoulder room without all the layers... i'm guessing it was the pizza and cookies... :teeth:

looking good lefty..you all recouped and shooting regular now ? 

mac that bow is almost taller than you.... lol... hows the shootoff, still usning it? [ just picked one up myself..couldn't pass up the price..]

now i know someone-nox was sitting on those boards...guess they have on their invisibility cloak...:chortle:

nice job on the 300 ! ...:set1_applaud: :set1_draught2: [ my pb is still low 290's.. or so ]

keep em coming each week prag.. :thumbs_up


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Now I know why you guys are so good in Carolina, you cant shoot a 300 in 9 ends! wow, lol
Definitely some fine shooting none the less.
Looks like there was some fun to be had for sure.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

You guys ever smack your elbows on the back wall when you release? :tongue:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Josh_Putman said:


> You guys ever smack your elbows on the back wall when you release? :tongue:


Only one of them doesn't punch the release so probably not.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

x-hunta said:


> Now I know why you guys are so good in Carolina, you cant shoot a 300 in 9 ends! wow, lol
> Definitely some fine shooting none the less.
> Looks like there was some fun to be had for sure.


Details.....details....details.....only at my place can you get a bonus round for fine shooting
Actually after seeing your post I went and checked the 4 other targets that were shot at the same time, they all had 10 ends scored. 
I'm officially approving the score as it stands - 300 17X. I think he shorted himself a couple of X's by not writing the last end down when we got excited by his accomplishment! New goal for next week

Mac


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Mac, nice place you have set up! The only thing that would make it MUCH better is if it was in the Midlothian, VA area.

Is it 20 yards or 20 "Barn" yards? Do have an indoor Sedgeway track?


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Mac, nice place you have set up! The only thing that would make it MUCH better is if it was in the Midlothian, VA area.
> 
> Is it 20 yards or 20 "Barn" yards? Do have an indoor Sedgeway track?


LOL
the building is 60x40 so the butts and shooting line make it a tad short....can't really call it a barn, no cats/dogs running between your legs and temp control.
Segway racin' is allowed!


----------



## Trenthuntingpig (Jan 11, 2012)

Go to an outdoor archery range where you can shoot real long distances, some of the maximum distances indoor archers shoot is the minimum for even junior outdoor archers, theres no wind so there's no real difficulty. Not bagging all indoor archers by saying they lack skill, most of them are very skilled but there's no reall difficulty.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Trenthuntingpig said:


> Go to an outdoor archery range where you can shoot real long distances, some of the maximum distances indoor archers shoot is the minimum for even junior outdoor archers, theres no wind so there's no real difficulty. Not bagging all indoor archers by saying they lack skill, most of them are very skilled but there's no reall difficulty.


so what you're saying is it's a great opportunity to work on form and equipment, not to mention figuring out how to nail that dime size spot consistently. 
If you have a place with longer shots.....go for it.
Maybe come to Lancaster, PA next weekend and be mesmerized by all the short-yardage specialists


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

That's great. Is the Crutch shooting the Zenith he sold me and then bought back? it's also refreshing to see a bunch of guys shooting with draw lengths that don't go back to their ears like I see here at home.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> That's great. Is the Crutch shooting the Zenith he sold me and then bought back? it's also refreshing to see a bunch of guys shooting with draw lengths that don't go back to their ears like I see here at home.


Oh no - the Crutch brings something new from PSE about every week. You can't mess with state employees money. :wink:


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey Unclegus, no i sold it again like a dummy. It was a fine little release, but i wanted a thumb peg due to some higher draw weight. Right now I'm going back and forth between a 3-finger Tru-Tension, and an older Truball Sabertooth thumb release. I'm always changing something...Keeps it fun for me i guess.



Unclegus said:


> That's great. Is the Crutch shooting the Zenith he sold me and then bought back? it's also refreshing to see a bunch of guys shooting with draw lengths that don't go back to their ears like I see here at home.


----------



## Trenthuntingpig (Jan 11, 2012)

Well if you have limited space then indoors fine but getting out on an outside range and shooting 90m it's just such great feeling when you here that faint sound of the arrow hitting the target.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Trenthuntingpig said:


> Well if you have limited space then indoors fine but getting out on an outside range and shooting 90m it's just such great feeling when you here that faint sound of the arrow hitting the target.


Cabin Fever already??!!??
you be in sad shape

promise me you'll be happy today......just say it


----------

